# Reposting the Sunset/Tiger/Whatever Tutorial



## aeni (Oct 10, 2006)

1 - Sweep Rice Paper on brow as highlight
2 - Using a sponge applicator and Liquiset, sweep Orange under highlight - in crease.
3 - Using Liquiset and sponge again, sweep Aztec Gold next to Orange in a crescent motion
4 - Using Liquiset and sponge one last time, sweep Iced Gold next to Azten gold on the lid and on the outer under eye.
5 - Taking a small brush, apply Mink Pink on the inner lower eye and outer sides.
6 - Line your lid in whatever thickness.
7 - Taking Liquiset and small brush, make 2 small but seeable dots on upper lids.  Make a 3rd dot or tear near the lower lids.
8. Line and dot the dots, mascara and enjoy!

Should look like this when you're done:


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 10, 2006)

You make it look so easy! I'll have to give this one a try. Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo!!!!
THANK YOU!


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 10, 2006)

That looks simple and beautiful!


----------

